# Flashing dash lights. Electrical problem.



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Why not take it into the Dealer?


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Why not take it into the Dealer?


I am from Czechia, no Chevy dealer for me here anymore..


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ijarolim said:


> Hello.
> I have 2012 LT 2.0vcdi 110kw, 145k km. I put a video of my problem on Youtube,
> 
> 
> ...















Search results







www.cruzetalk.com


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Search results
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Well as I said, my battery terminals are clean, it was the first thing I did even though they were looking almost like new.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Possibly a new Battery and other cables might need replacement?


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Possibly a new Battery and other cables might need replacement?


I considered new battery, but it has been tested, as well as my alternator and it has been good. And once the engine is running the car gets electricity from the alternator. Or so I've been told.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

Possibly the starter has a short?


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Eddy Cruze said:


> Possibly the starter has a short?


I visually inspected it and it seems like there is coroded connection that goes into the starter, not sure if it is ground and not sure if it could cause these problem. But I will fix it tommorrow. Thanks for the tip. Hopefully it will fix the problem.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ijarolim said:


> Well as I said, my battery terminals are clean, it was the first thing I did even though they were looking almost like new.


Well that's a relief, did you read any of the threads I posted?


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> Well that's a relief, did you read any of the threads I posted?


I read quite a lot of posts from people with similar, but not really the same problems (my power steering has no issues, radio cuts off only occasionally and none mentioned no electricity when key is taken out of the ignition). All of what I read was about negative battery cable, whitch I already replaced.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ijarolim said:


> I read quite a lot of posts from people with similar, but not really the same problems (my power steering has no issues, radio cuts off only occasionally and none mentioned no electricity when key is taken out of the ignition). All of what I read was about negative battery cable, whitch I already replaced.


I would not get to caught up in the specific symptoms when you are reading. They are all electrical issues. I've read that the fuse box connections between the layers under the hood, over the battery, can get corroded, bent etc and cause those types of issues. What have you done as far as repairs, modifications etc under the hood or dash as far as electrical or in the vicinity of the electrical areas?


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> I would not get to caught up in the specific symptoms when you are reading. They are all electrical issues. I've read that the fuse box connections between the layers under the hood, over the battery, can get corroded, bent etc and cause those types of issues. What have you done as far as repairs, modifications etc under the hood or dash as far as electrical or in the vicinity of the electrical areas?


I have aftermarket LED DRL and LED W5W bulbs in the interior and rear registration plate. So the first thing was to try disconnecting them all, the problem stayed, so I replaced negative battery cable, no effect, in fact the first drive it was even worse. So I checked every fuse, sanded some that had blades slightly coroded, checked the engine bay fuse box, checked all battery possitive connections, cleaned every grounding spot in the engine bay. All without success. Sometimes it seems like the problem has gone away, sometimes it is just very bad. Once I remotely unlocked the car and it started panicking like if I was stealing it.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

ijarolim said:


> I have aftermarket LED DRL and LED W5W bulbs in the interior and rear registration plate. So the first thing was to try disconnecting them all, the problem stayed, so I replaced negative battery cable, no effect, in fact the first drive it was even worse. So I checked every fuse, sanded some that had blades slightly coroded, checked the engine bay fuse box, checked all battery possitive connections, cleaned every grounding spot in the engine bay. All without success. Sometimes it seems like the problem has gone away, sometimes it is just very bad. Once I remotely unlocked the car and it started panicking like if I was stealing it.


So nothing under the dash?


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Blasirl said:


> So nothing under the dash?
> [/QUO





Blasirl said:


> So nothing under the dash?


Only checked the fuses.


----------



## ijarolim (Nov 2, 2019)

Little update, I noticed that sometimes there is no lights flashing, only Code 95 comes up. When code 95 doesn't come the lights go crazy again. Code 95 is service airbag. So I removed passenger seat and took apart all the cables that go into the seat. I noticed a veird connection in one wire, that is connected to two wires with a metal clip. Took it apart and connected it better. No problems so far. No code and no flashing dash. Will update you guys. Thank you so much.


----------



## Blasirl (Mar 31, 2015)

Just found this, although a bit late for you.


----------

